# For the first time in four years...



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I decided to draw. I drew a mouse. Just a 5 minute doodle to test if I still had the talent.

And all my husband could say is, "wow, you're rusty." And... "it has a fat butt"


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

post some pics,I'd love to see.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Here we go.. I couldn't get it to resize small enough on my phone, so I had to send it to my computer.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that's great.Will you be doing any coloured ones?How about some fimo models?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

What are fimo models? Yes, I will be doing colored ones.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's that coloured clay that you bake in the oven.I've bought quite a few models made by arty people.Mostly bulldogs and bull terriers to help raise money for rescue.Love fimo models and I bought some clay for my niece as a Christmas present
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=fimo& ... d=0CGcQsAQ‎


----------

